# Cutting brick to install windows (lentals?)



## buckwillis (Aug 21, 2006)

I am cutting window openings in a brick wall. There will be existing brick above the new openings. Do I have to install iron or metal lentals? Is therre another way to support the brick above the windows (wood or flat metal) I don't know how to get the angle iron between the outside of the framing and the inside of the brick. Help !! It is an old house.


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

There are several issues at play. Do you want to do it right, or do it the half-assed easy way?


----------



## buckwillis (Aug 21, 2006)

I would like to give the customer their money's worth. I would like to know how to do it right. I'm doing the the job for a $1000.00 dollars labor. They have hired me because they want to SAVE $$$ I feel if there are huge issues then they should be addressed.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Buckwillis,

First off, I don't want to be the spelling police, but if you're planning on installing 'lental' beans in the opening, I don't think it will work, they are too soft and mushy to hold any weight. :laughing: 

However, what you want to use are lintels. And yes, you can do that without cutting them into the concrete. Cut the opening out a little larger, so you can fit some Pressure treated 2x4 or 2x6 jack studs to hold the lintels up. Cut them tight to fit. If it is a small window opening, you can get by with single jacks, if it is larger, you should double them. You will just have to make up for the larger cut-outs by patching in the areas with trim on the outside, sheetrock on the interior. It can be trimmed out, ... if you do it right.
And yes, we have done this very same thing in several projects and it met our state building code requirements.

- 2 cents


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

How much brick area is above the window openings?


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

I hate to spell check the spelling police, but those beans are called "lentils".

You will need to remove one row of brick above the window, at least. What is the detail of the existing windows? Do they have jack arches, cast lintels, or what?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Tscarborough said:


> I hate to spell check the spelling police, but those beans are called "lentils".


You are absolutely right...... You busted me!
Thanks for the korrection :wink:


----------

